# Samsung Anynet+ device not connected message



## Rehab02

I have a new Samsung 55D7000 LCD/3D TV and trying to connect new Samsung Blu-ray player model BD-D5500.


----------



## mechman

What do you have for TV service? Try disconnecting all other connections (HDMI cable) to the tv and then try to reconnect. I've seen issues on the web with Verizon cable boxes and Anynet+.


----------

